# Middle Fork and Main Salmon Closed until April 30



## zcollier (Jan 1, 2004)

Here's the closure order: https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fseprd717073.pdf


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

So sad.


Makes me feel less shitty for losing the lottery and SUPER SHITTY for everyone who has a sidelined trip. I'd give up my lottery for 2021 for anyone displaced by 2020. Can I do that?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Well... the MFS doesn't even become accesible till mid-may...so the current closure shouldn't effect anyone with a normal season permit date.

If this order gets extended into the normal permit season I'll be bummed out for sure. Hoping we are more back to normal life by June.


----------



## keithh2o (Jan 27, 2009)

*No trips until at least July 1*

The main and middle fork are closed until at least July 1.
https://idahonews.com/news/local/pa...rarily-closing-some-recreational-river-access


----------



## markfortcollins (Aug 20, 2015)

keithh2o said:


> The main and middle fork are closed until at least July 1.
> https://idahonews.com/news/local/pa...rarily-closing-some-recreational-river-access


So it is very clear that the water boundaries within the lower S. Fork are closed, but it doesn't seem clear that the Middle and Main are closed through the end of June also. Actually, the article states:

"Further, adjacent National Forests have issued temporary closures on the Main Salmon River and Middle Fork Salmon River to float boat uses. This closure order aligns the Payette National Forest with our neighboring Forests’ closures to surrounding waterways.". 

Talks to the "issued temporary closure" which is currently through April 30th. 

Other's interpretation?


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

SF Salmon closed to June 30. Main and MFS until April 30. It wouldn’t be surprising to see that extended but there is nothing in writing yet. Still don’t understand why people often post what might happen as what is happening. It’s easy to add “I’m betting this will go longer” so people know it’s one’s opinion as there is not a closure yet. Also nice to see an official source sited when there is a closure.

As of today, 4/30 is still the Salmon Challis closure date. 

https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fseprd717073.pdf

Actual SF Salmon closure. https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fseprd717073.pdf

Closure ends at confluence with Main.


----------



## zcollier (Jan 1, 2004)

keithh2o said:


> The main and middle fork are closed until at least July 1.
> https://idahonews.com/news/local/pa...rarily-closing-some-recreational-river-access


The Middle Fork and Main Salmon are not in the Payette National Forest so this closure does not apply. 

There are many National Forest closures happening right now. A forest that closes until July 1 (for example) can open up earlier when they think it's appropriate.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Given the situation in Blaine county, Idaho I can tell you that the residents of the small mountain/river towns are very nervous and will be pushing hard to keep places closed for a while. The Payette RD has been closing trailheads like crazy to encourage people to stay home, the mountain communities are increasingly hostile to out of area license plates. I would be surprised to see the current river closures lifted by their current end date. Also I was just looking at the projected peak of COVID infections etc and at present it has Idaho expected to peak late April BUT we are really early on the curve so not a lot of data to go on.

Yes, as someone on the "irresponsible" thread said, this shit is real. My husband works ICU in Central WA, small town hospitals that would consider 3 vent patients at one time to be busy are up at 14 already. We have to do everything we can to save our health care system from being overwhelmed, traveling to the river may just be out this year :sad: (We are almost certain to lose our small group dream trip GC)


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Idaho is shutting shit down like watergate until July like it or not. It will just take time to have all the right people make the calls. Stay the F home! 

PS: This has happened before due to fires and the permit holders will get first shot at next year same dates!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Well... the MFS doesn't even become accesible till mid-may...so the current closure shouldn't effect anyone with a normal season permit date.
> 
> If this order gets extended into the normal permit season I'll be bummed out for sure. Hoping we are more back to normal life by June.


I'm betting 4/30 gets moved to 5/31 pretty soon.



markfortcollins said:


> So it is very clear that the water boundaries within the lower S. Fork are closed, but it doesn't seem clear that the Middle and Main are closed through the end of June also. Actually, the article states:


MF/Main closures name campgrounds and launch facilities.



wshutt said:


> I would be surprised to see the current river closures lifted by their current end date. Also I was just looking at the projected peak of COVID infections etc and at present it has Idaho expected to peak late April BUT we are really early on the curve so not a lot of data to go on.


Agreed. I also see it extending.

Sucks to miss out on a 5/24 MF launch when snowpack looks low enough that this date will likely have the road to Boundary open, but I also understand the dire medical situation unfolding.


----------



## dempses (Jul 19, 2014)

dirtbagkayaker

We have a late June launch. Could you elaborate on how permit holders that lost their chance to go due to fire got first dibs? What was the lottery process the next year!? We've been wondering if current permit holders received any advantages.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

So...crazy times we're living in.

Idaho is now the first state that is fully re-opened.

What's the "word on the street" in Blaine County. How are residents feeling?

Over here in MT, people are feeling cooped up. We really haven't had many deaths or serious illnesses, but a lot of positive tests. Insane numbers of visitors from out-of-state where lockdowns are worse and they're headed here where it feels "safer"...but too many of them with poor backcountry ethics camping and burning and trashing everything.


----------



## Happy Camper (Sep 8, 2020)

Idaho is not fully reopened - the governor has extended the Stage Four restrictions for another two weeks; these two-week Stage Four extensions have gone on for months. Most of Blaine County has mask/distancing requirements, and stores are observing them. Almost all events were cancelled or put online where possible. About two-thirds of the folks walking around are masked. The county was hit early and hard by COVID, and locals are doing our best to protect others; most of us know someone who died or will live with permanent damage. We have been overrun all summer by visitors from far and wide, many of them first-time campers who are, shall we say, not very well schooled in backcountry ethics. In one day earlier this summer, rangers doing a sweep of camps found 89 campfires that had been abandoned but were still burning or smoldering, as well as large amounts of trash. We've been lucky in that we've had only a few smaller fires locally, but the smoke from California and Nevada fires has been dense at times. Even so, campsites - developed and otherwise - are all but impossible to find. Traffic is the worst I've seen in 20+ years. My family, friends, and neighbors are getting out golfing, mtn. biking, and hiking, but mostly staying in and yes, feeling cooped up. We're used to sharing - it's the price of living here - but honestly, most everyone I know is looking forward to cold weather sending the visitors home so we can have our hometown back for a spell.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Going back over this months old topic is now quite funny, since the rivers have been open all summer. There's been zero consistency, thru all of this. And the VAST majority of people who have gotten the 'Rona are walking around today, happy and healthy.

I expect most of the covid-hype to vaporize about a week after the election. No matter who wins.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

BenSlaughter said:


> Going back over this months old topic is now quite funny, since the rivers have been open all summer. There's been zero consistency, thru all of this. And the VAST majority of people who have gotten the 'Rona are walking around today, happy and healthy.
> 
> I expect most of the covid-hype to vaporize about a week after the election. No matter who wins.


Yes, clearly it's a _worldwide event _that has been fabricated for the purposes of influencing the US election. That's why the EU has continued to ban US travelers. 

Quite funny.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Happy Camper said:


> Idaho is not fully reopened - the governor has extended the Stage Four restrictions for another two weeks; these two-week Stage Four extensions have gone on for months. Most of Blaine County has mask/distancing requirements, and stores are observing them. Almost all events were cancelled or put online where possible. About two-thirds of the folks walking around are masked. The county was hit early and hard by COVID, and locals are doing our best to protect others; most of us know someone who died or will live with permanent damage. We have been overrun all summer by visitors from far and wide, many of them first-time campers who are, shall we say, not very well schooled in backcountry ethics. In one day earlier this summer, rangers doing a sweep of camps found 89 campfires that had been abandoned but were still burning or smoldering, as well as large amounts of trash. We've been lucky in that we've had only a few smaller fires locally, but the smoke from California and Nevada fires has been dense at times. Even so, campsites - developed and otherwise - are all but impossible to find. Traffic is the worst I've seen in 20+ years. My family, friends, and neighbors are getting out golfing, mtn. biking, and hiking, but mostly staying in and yes, feeling cooped up. We're used to sharing - it's the price of living here - but honestly, most everyone I know is looking forward to cold weather sending the visitors home so we can have our hometown back for a spell.


Thank you. I'm feeling your pain!
I was really happy to have frost on my windshield on Monday morning and to see photos on the interwebs of snow in Glacier NP. Muahahahahaha!!


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Don't put words in my mouth, Cravin Head.
All I said is the hype behind it will quickly fade away come November.

Only my prediction.


----------

